# This might sound like a dumb question...



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

How do I begin the process of filling up my 100 gallon tank ? What are the procedures since I'm new, do I use water from the hose ? drinking water ? sorry if I sound stupid lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

regular old tap water works just fine, just make sure to use a dechlorinator... you'll also want to use dechlor when you perform water changes.

if you can do it without using a garden hose, that would be ideal, since garden hoses can leech chemicals into the water... if you don't already have one, look into getting yourself a python ( http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...cfm?pcatid=3910 ).... it will make life much easier with such a large tank.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh I see, now I get it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if i didn't have a python, water changes at my house would be an all day affair... i can get all my tanks done in 4 hours with the python... i just have it hooked up to my laundry tub


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a lot of tanks bro loll


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah....the python will definitely save you time. It gets my 9 tanks done in a snap!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow u guys r pros lol n I'm a Joe, well I'm sold on the python, thanks for your help guys I appreciate it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Python all the way. You just drain a bit and come back in a bit ( stay close the first couple times so you know the rate it drains. When draining make sure powerheads, filter intakes, heaters... stay submerged. When refilling careful not to overflow if you leave as im sure alot of people including myself have remembered waters filling when they hear water pouring over their tank.

Tap water is what i use. You don't need buckets with a pythons, but you should always have multiple anyways. The first time you don't really need to dechlorinate, just let it sit a couple days and don't add anything (other then new substrate). You can add heaters... and anything equipment wise, but don't add anything live (including bacteria from established substrate or filter media- as chlorine will kill it off.

Id buy a python for that size tank as with 100g thats a min of 2 x 5g buckets per week. Probably more if your keeping piranhas.

Fill it up dechlorinate, and let it sit
let heaters raise the temp for a day, filters running
add some ammonia or some ammonia source to kick start the cycle
add some bacteria from another tank if possible (filter media, substrate...)


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh ok, I still gotta get the light, sand, and heater though, I bought my equipment online, so far I have the tank, the stand, xp4 filter,


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

once you get a python you will be gold. Its really awesome and easy. mine is hooked up to my bar sink.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

balluupnetme said:


> Oh ok, I still gotta get the light, sand, and heater though, I bought my equipment online, so far I have the tank, the stand, xp4 filter,


you can get your light and sand at home depot... just get a couple fluorescent shop lights that will fit on the top of your tank and then grab a couple bags of play sand, shouldn't cost you more than $30 to get everything. as for a heater, i recommend visi-therm stealths, i use them in all of my tanks.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

oh ok, what do you guys think of the rena smartheaters ? and how many heaters do i need ? at how many watts ? and can I connect a rena smartheater to my xp4 filter ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

im pretty sure you cant put your heaters in a xp4

i would go with 2 200w heaters probly


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the rena smartfilters can be hooked up to your rena canister... i haven't heard much about them to be honest. if you go with submersible heaters, 2 250 watts should be plenty.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

oh ok, how much would those 2 cost ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

here's the stealth heaters...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=21323


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

so the 2x250 watts would be enough for a 100 gallon tank? someone told me I can get 2x200 watt heaters...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you could if you want, but with 2x250 watt heaters, they would be sharing the load of heating the tank and if one were to fail, the other could handle heating the tank on it's own for a bit, it's kinda like a built-in fail safe. there's about a one dollar difference between a 200 watt and 250 watt...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I just read a review on this brand and someone claimed that the heaters burnt the fish and they ended up dieing, but youre the man youre the expert, you look like you know what youre talkin about, I trust you, My setup is gonna be a 100 gallon tank with 4 reds, so I should get the 2x250 watts...? thanks bro I'm sold


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

just about any heater can burn a fish... they all have to get hot in order to heat the water. in a big tank like yours, i don't think it will be a problem, if you are worried about it tho, you could get the heater guards, although placing them horizontally near the surface of the water near your filter outlets or powerheads should help keep them out of the way and out of sight.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

so basically with 2 heaters...I place one on one end and the other on the other end ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you could space them on opposite sides of the tank or you could place them both near the filter output, either way should result in pretty even heating across the tank


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

ok, thanks bro i appreciate your help, and as far as sand goes, what sand do you use ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

yea listen to joe, i said 2x 200w but 2x 250 would be better.

any heater will burn a fish its when the fish goes and sits up against it. usually it is easily healed

alot of people use pool filter sand

just make sure you rinse it like crazy to get any dust out of it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you havnt yet filled the tank then I would hold off till you get your sand or gravel in.
Then you can fill and cycle it


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

you guys know where I can get pool filter sand ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

home depot should have it... it depends on the look you want tho, pool sand is a very light color, almost white... play sand is dirt cheap and looks really natural


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

regardless of price...which one would you recommend ? what are some pros and cons that I dont know about ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

most sand is basically the same as long as its real sand

pro's 
easy to clean 
looks great 
alot of fish love it

con's
can sometimes produce hidden gas pockets
can mess up filters if sucked into the intake
very easy to disturb

you can usually buy sand from home depot probly around $5-$15 per 50lbs
just make sure you rinse it real good to get the dust out


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

how many pounds do I need for 100 gallon tank ? thanks


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

um i would get 2 50lb bags i would almost be certain you would have enough

have you decided what your putting in it?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i would make the decision based on what you think looks better... here's a link to a thread of my 75 gallon, the first pics are with pool filter sand and then there's some pics later on with play sand

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=186582


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice Pic bro, I decided on the play sand since there really isnt much of a difference, Do i really need 100 pounds of sand ? lol that kinda sounds like a lot


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

all depends how thick you want your sand layer you could probly do 1" of sand with a 50lb bag


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

they usually come in 40 or 50 pound bags, so you'll need to buy two, then after you are done rinsing (and rinsing, and rinsing, and rinsing...) you can add as much as you want to... bags only cost about 4 bucks apiece, so it's not too much of a waste if you don't use it all


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

ohhh ok, I'd be better off with 100 pounds, thanks


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

the way i igured it out was 1 pound per gallon. me- it was 150 pounds for 150 gal.my tank is 72Lx18hx24D. the sand is about 2 or so inches deep. depends on preference really.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

oh I see, what do you think of the caribsea white sand? I think I'm gonna get this


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

if your talking about this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?...dn=Product+Type

it will raise your PH to about 8.2

this would be good http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?...dn=Product+Type

this one will change your PH also http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?...t+Type#prodTab1

what one were you looking at?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

anything with coral or shells will raise your PH... so you dont want that

the amount of sand depends on, if you're going to plant or not

if yes you need 2-3 " for the roots

if no you only need enough to cover the glass 0.5 " or so


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I went and bought sand from my local fish store...I coughed up $100 for 100 pounds, Its nice looking sand though, its white heres a pic with my setup so far


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> if i didn't have a python, water changes at my house would be an all day affair... i can get all my tanks done in 4 hours with the python... i just have it hooked up to my laundry tub


How many tanks do ya have now Joe?

I've slacked and my trop tank is going to Shite!
granted the fish are going in my new 55 so....

I have 4 tanks just little ones though.
I don'[t have running water in the basement so I run the python into my sump pump to run the water outside....still have to fill 5 gallon buckets.
Thats in the plans the next few months though.
Get a slop sink in the basement.


----------

